# Διάφορα Προιόντα > UPS & Πηγές Τροφοδοσίας >  Πρόβλημα με τροφοδοτικό τηλεόρασης "Σκασμένο PBL405"

## sokra

Καλησπέρα παιδιά , σήμερα μου έφερε ένας φίλος να δούμε το τροφοδοτικό της τηλεόρασης του δεν δουλεύει! Με τα πολλά το ανόξαμε και βρήκαμε αυτο το PBL405 να έχει καεί! Που μπορώ να βρώ να πάρω αλλό να το αλλάξω?

----------


## nikosp

Από ότι βλέπω ένα ανορθωτής είναι (γέφυρα)
Δές τα χαρακτηριστικά της στο internet και πάρε μια άλλη
Ενα απλό ανταλλακτικό είναι που νομίζω ότι θα το βρείς εύκολα
Βέβαια ψάξε και εκεί γύρω για πιθανά άλλα υλικά καμμένα (τρανσίστορ κλπ)

----------


## sokra

είναι μήπως εύκολο να μου πείτε τι πρέπει να δώ απο τις τιμές? γιατι έχω πολλές πλακέτες απο παλιά τροφοδοτικα!

----------


## jakektm

4A, 600volt γεφυρα ειναι

----------


## sokra

Δηλαδή φίλε μου αυτο μου κάνει? Εγώ έχω το PBL06 *http://www.vishay.com/docs/88655/kbl005.pdf*

----------


## ezizu

Μάλλον εννοείς KBL06 (βάσει του αρχείου pdf που έχεις στο link). Αν ναι, κάνει.
Λίγο προσοχή χρειάζεται μόνο κατά την τοποθέτηση, μην τυχών (κατά λάθος) μπει ανάποδα .

----------


## sokra

1ον ευχαριστώ πολυ για την βοήθεια, 2ον αλλαξα την γέφυρα αλλα και την ασφάλεια... λειτούργησε για 3 λεπτά μετά εκανε "μπουμ" και επεσε η ασφαλεια!

----------


## takisegio

τι βραχυκυκλωσε και εσκασε;εβαλες σωστα και παστα στις ψυκτρες;;;

----------


## sokra

> τι βραχυκυκλωσε και εσκασε;εβαλες σωστα και παστα στις ψυκτρες;;;


Έβαλα και πάστες και το τροφοδοτικο δούλεψε για λίγο και εκανε "μπουμ", το είχα δοκιμάσει και πρίν αλλα χωρίς να το συνδέσω στην τηλεόραση και έβγαζε κανονικα 12v, και οταν το ξανα ανοιξα, πάλι είχε καει η γέφυρα!

----------


## takisegio

πριν το βαλεις στην τηλεοραση δουλεψε αρκετη ωρα;υπαρχει περιπτωση η γεφυρα που εβαλες να μην εχει τα αμπερ που πρεπει οποτε αν ζοριστει με φορτιο μπουμ.

----------


## sokra

Αμα δεις πιο πανω ρώτησα πριν την χρησημοποιήσω και μου είπαν οτι κάνει!

----------


## chipakos-original

Αν σου είναι εύκολο βγάλε μία η δύο φωτό από διαφορετικές θέσεις . Αναζητώ επάνω στο τροφοδοτικό σου ένα βαρίστορ το οποίο είναι πονηρό μπορεί να σου κάνει ακριβώς αυτό που έχεις πάθει τώρα αλλά δεν φαίνεται καθόλου επάνω στην πλακέτα σου τέτοιο εξάρτημα.

----------


## sokra

> Αν σου είναι εύκολο βγάλε μία η δύο φωτό από διαφορετικές θέσεις . Αναζητώ επάνω στο τροφοδοτικό σου ένα βαρίστορ το οποίο είναι πονηρό μπορεί να σου κάνει ακριβώς αυτό που έχεις πάθει τώρα αλλά δεν φαίνεται καθόλου επάνω στην πλακέτα σου τέτοιο εξάρτημα.


Οκ αυριο αν προλάβω θα το βγάλω φώτο φιλε μου!
Ευχαριστω παντως για το ενδιαφερον!

----------


## ezizu

> Αμα δεις πιο πανω ρώτησα πριν την χρησημοποιήσω και μου είπαν οτι κάνει!



Παρακάτω είναι τα datasheets των δυο εξαρτημάτων (PBL405 και KBL06)  :

http://pdf.datasheetcatalog.com/data...0/35482_DS.pdf

http://www.vishay.com/docs/88655/kbl005.pdf

Έλεγξες αν ζεσταινόταν η καινούργια γέφυρα κατά την λειτουργία της ;
Θεωρώ (για να μπορέσει να βγει και κάποια άκρη για την βλάβη) πως η καινούργια γέφυρα είναι σωστή σαν εξάρτημα (δηλαδή από κάποιο γνωστό κατασκευαστή - προμηθευτή και όχι μαϊμού, έτσι ώστε να ισχύουν τα τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά του datasheet).
Εκτός από το varistor που αναφέρει ο Δημήτρης, θα σου πρότεινα να κάνεις έναν έλεγχο και στους πυκνωτές .
Γράψε αν θέλεις (εκτός από τις φωτογραφίες που θα ανεβάσεις) τα στοιχεία της τηλεόραση : μάρκα/μοντέλο, τον κωδικό του τροφοδοτικού.

----------


## sokra

Η οθόνη είναι GrandPrix LT 229 HD

----------


## takisegio

η γεφυρα ειναι για 4 αμπερ και το τροφοδοτικο βγαζει 5 .

----------


## chipakos-original

> η γεφυρα ειναι για 4 αμπερ και το τροφοδοτικο βγαζει 5 .


Το τροφοδοτικό βγάζει στην έξοδο 12volt 5 amp δηλαδή 60 watt. Η γέφυρα βρίσκεται στην είσοδο εκει δηλαδή που ανορθώνονται τα 230 volt οπότε σε αυτό το σημείο στην πραγματικότητα δεν τραβάει ποτέ τα Aμπερ της γέφυρας. Πρέπει όμως να δει ο φίλος μας πόσο ρεύμα καταναλώει το φορτίο του.Μήπως τελικά υπάρχει κάποιος χαλασμένος ηλεκτρολυτικός που πρέπει να αλλαχτεί???

----------


## sokra

Όλοι φαίνονται ομως μια χαρα.. και δεν ξέρω πραγματικα αν αξίζει καποιος να ασχοληθει τοσο πολυ! Ο λογος που το λέω ειναι οτι ένα καινουργιο οπως αυτο εδω http://www.stavrianos-dw.gr/product_...ducts_id=19940 είναι σχετικα φθηνό και φυσικά είναι καινουργιο με εγγύηση!

----------

